# Harrington Goldens- Connecticut



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

*Harrington Place Goldens- Connecticut*

I was just curious to see if anyone else on here got their puppy from Harrington Goldens in Colchester, CT? We love our little girl from there and would love to see if any of her siblings are on here! Would love to see other Lilly and Leo puppies on here and see how everyones little one is doing, whether is be from Lilly's last litter (Fally 2008) which would be ours or her first litter. Can't wait to see if anyone has a sibling to my Bailey!!:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't believe I've heard of this breeder before. I hope you find some littermates! I never did find any of Shadow's and he was one of 12.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=110617557

Is this it? Harrington Place Goldens?


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=110617557
> 
> Is this it? Harrington Place Goldens?



yes that is the breeder i am talking about.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is your puppy a healthy one?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Harrington Place Goldens includes the following Health Guarantee for all of our puppy sales:

HEALTH GUARANTEE: Seller certifies that this puppy is, to the best of his knowledge, healthy at the time of sale. Vaccination records and a health background will be provided by the Seller, which includes information on diet, shots, worming, bathing, and any other treatments given this dog 
The Buyer is encouraged to have this puppy examined by a state licensed veterinarian within 3 business days of purchase, at buyer’s expense. If this dog is determined to have a major health defect, he/she may be returned to the Seller for a full refund, at that time. Buyer must provide Seller with proof of said defect from licensed veterinarian. This refund policy does not cover death due to neglect or abuse. 

This contract entitles the purchaser to a guarantee against 'Genetic Hip Dysplasia until the dog reaches twelve months of age. Should the puppy develop this within that time frame, it will be replaced with another puppy of same quality (upon availability) with proof of spay/neuter, x-rays, and a veterinarian statement of genetic defect. The purchaser shall absorb the cost for this.

I am concerned with a "guarantee" against "Genetic Hip Dysplasia" for only 12 months. Nothing is mentioned about any other "genetic" diseases after 3 days from purchase.


----------



## CJR6022 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

My puppy Kona was from the 9/27/08 litter, which I think is the one you are looking for. She's been a total doll, although this teething phase can't be over soon enough. Here's a photo of her>


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is your puppy a healthy one?



yes my pup is healthy


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

CJR6022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My puppy Kona was from the 9/27/08 litter, which I think is the one you are looking for. She's been a total doll, although this teething phase can't be over soon enough. Here's a photo of her>




omg so cute. we're from the same litter. i talked to kristy recently, she's going to try and put together a puppy play date this year!! where are you located??


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Harrington Place Goldens includes the following Health Guarantee for all of our puppy sales:
> 
> HEALTH GUARANTEE: Seller certifies that this puppy is, to the best of his knowledge, healthy at the time of sale. Vaccination records and a health background will be provided by the Seller, which includes information on diet, shots, worming, bathing, and any other treatments given this dog
> The Buyer is encouraged to have this puppy examined by a state licensed veterinarian within 3 business days of purchase, at buyer’s expense. If this dog is determined to have a major health defect, he/she may be returned to the Seller for a full refund, at that time. Buyer must provide Seller with proof of said defect from licensed veterinarian. This refund policy does not cover death due to neglect or abuse.
> ...


i'm not worried about this. i just simply wanted to find others who have their pups to see if we could set up a playdate.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

bailsmom said:


> i'm not worried about this. i just simply wanted to find others who have their pups to see if we could set up a playdate.


And therein lies the frustration of breeders who try so hard to do things right. 

I hope that your puppy grows up healthy and long lived.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I am concerned with a "guarantee" against "Genetic Hip Dysplasia" for only 12 months. Nothing is mentioned about any other "genetic" diseases after 3 days from purchase.


I don't know much about breeding sorts of things, but don't they have to be 2 yrs. old before hips can be x-rayed for hip dysplasia? If so, a 12 month guarantee isn't worth much. Not that that this won't be a healthy pup . . . .

Pointgold - I'm assuming you are a breeder. What sort of hip guarantee do you offer (or would you suggest)?


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

not for nothing but...can we keep this to about puppies from the same litter, i'm not looking for advice about my choice in breeder just pups who were born from it so they can play together...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

You may want to start a social group here for your litter mates. We have one for Harry's litter http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=14 and have started one for Abbey Rose too. You can limit membership and determine your own subject matter...


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## CJR6022 (Jan 18, 2009)

bailsmom said:


> omg so cute. we're from the same litter. i talked to kristy recently, she's going to try and put together a puppy play date this year!! where are you located??


We are in Wilton, CT..what about you? I have not talked to Kristy recently, but at one point she'd mentioned putting together a contact sheet for the litter. I've tried to go back to their website but keep getting some message about "turkish hacker"...will have to call her.
How is Bailey doing with "teething"?


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

CJR6022 said:


> We are in Wilton, CT..what about you? I have not talked to Kristy recently, but at one point she'd mentioned putting together a contact sheet for the litter. I've tried to go back to their website but keep getting some message about "turkish hacker"...will have to call her.
> How is Bailey doing with "teething"?



We're in Greenwich. I keep trying to go to the website too but it gives me the same thing. As far as teething she's starting to get better, she lost about 4 teeth last week. So cute and makes it so much more more gentle when she wants to chew on us. How is Kona doing with it?? Hopefully Kristy will put together the contact sheet so we can try and set up a play date for the litter. It would be so cute to see them all back together.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good job at keeping this post on track. Often they go south and wind up being closed for the very reason mentioned above. 

I hope you find more of your littermates...a reunion sounds fun!


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Good job at keeping this post on track. Often they go south and wind up being closed for the very reason mentioned above.
> 
> I hope you find more of your littermates...a reunion sounds fun!



Thanks! and wish your pup a happy birthday!


----------



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Your puppies are adorable! Happy you found a litter mate.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

bailsmom said:


> Thanks! and wish your pup a happy birthday!


Oh thanks! Its on Friday~~~ can't wait!!


----------



## Roxysmom (Feb 27, 2009)

*Hey My pup is from Harrington Goldens too!!!*

We're happy to hear some of her littler mates are doing well. I'm going to catch up on all the posts but will check back very soon :wave:


----------



## Roxysmom (Feb 27, 2009)

*Hey there - anyone??*

Looking for litter mates of Leo and Lilly's 9/08 litter. :wavey:


----------



## loves animals (Mar 11, 2011)

CJR6022 said:


> We are in Wilton, CT..what about you? I have not talked to Kristy recently, but at one point she'd mentioned putting together a contact sheet for the litter. I've tried to go back to their website but keep getting some message about "turkish hacker"...will have to call her.
> How is Bailey doing with "teething"?


My son has a handsome Golden male named Copper who was born on July 2, 2010 at Harrington's Goldens.
Within 7 months he was diagnosed with hip dysplasia and it is now mid May and after numerous requests Kristy and Scott Harrington have yet to honor their contract which is to refund half the purchase price which we want to put towards a fund for Copper's future. Just wondering if anyone had similar problems with Goldens purchased from Harrington's Goldens in Colchester, CT


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

this is exactly the point that Pointgold was trying to make.... 

It is not surprising that they are not honoring their contract as the guarantee in and of itself is a clear indication of them not being responsible breeders. 

I wish your son the best of luck with his pup but good luck getting breeders like this to honor the contract.... 

As to the other question I cant remember who asked... you are absolutely right hips can't be checked until age two so a one year hip guarantee is basically no guarantee at all.... and is simply a way for a disreputable breeder to take advantage of folks who don't have all the information they need to choose a reputable breeder.... it looks good on paper until you learn more and then find that its not worth the paper its printed on. 

S


----------



## loves animals (Mar 11, 2011)

Shalva said:


> this is exactly the point that Pointgold was trying to make....
> 
> It is not surprising that they are not honoring their contract as the guarantee in and of itself is a clear indication of them not being responsible breeders.
> 
> ...


Hi Shalva,
Thank you for responding to my post. It looks like Harrington Goldens originally started out with a 1 year guarantee against hip dysplasia and when my son purchased Copper (July 7, 2010) it was a two year guarantee. Since I posted, many lovers of animals found out about Copper's fate and that Harrington's Goldens was giving my son a VERY difficult time about refunding half the purchase price. Apparently, the animal lovers posted on Harrington's facebook page and supposedly called them too and within two days my son was overnighted a money order as agreed in the contract. Thank goodness for all the animal lovers out there. Our big concern is they are probably still breeding the parents and I worry about other pups getting hip dysplasia. The next litter after Copper had 13 Golden Retrievers - I do think it was a different mom, but can't be sure. This is so difficult because to replace one hip will cost between $3,000 to $5,000. Shalva, thank you for your concern.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am glad to hear with a little push your son was able to get some of the money .... animal lovers are good to each other and will help each other out.... I wish your son the best of luck... it is so hard... with good breeding you improve your odds but there are no guarantees of anything... I have a puppy here that I sold to a family who found out at 4 mos. that he had a serious birth defect. I gave them their money back and told them they could keep the pup but they no longer wanted him so we took him back... The difference in many respects is while bad things can always happen it is whether you have a supportive breeder or one who makes things worse in a stressful time. 

I wish your son and his pup the best of luck 
s


----------



## jbee1973 (Oct 20, 2011)

_Original poster wrote:"It looks like Harrington Goldens originally started out with a 1 year guarantee against hip dysplasia and when my son purchased Copper (July 7, 2010) it was a two year guarantee. ...The next litter after Copper had 13 Golden Retrievers - I do think it was a different mom, but can't be sure."_
Not for nothing, but I have two Goldens from Harrington Goldens, and they are the best dogs ever! I was referred by a friend who purchased from them in 2005, who was also happy with them and have had a wonderful experience with their dog, too. I haven't ran into any health probs, or behavior issues. Just well-behaved, awesome dogs! I got in 2006 (Daisy, my girl), and one 2009 (Hunter, my little boy). Daisy had a 1yr warranty in '06, and Hunter had a 2yr warrenty in '09... When I asked, and the breeder simply stated when they first started out, the 1yr was recommended to them from another breeder, but soon after they became more educated, and began offering the 2yr. Sounds pretty logical to me. The breeders at Harrington Goldens have always been great when I've had questions, etc. Hope this adds some perspective


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

More educated would mean doing clearances...do they do those?


----------



## jbee1973 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, I believe they do... But even with clearances, etc, there aren't any absolute guarantees that any puppy won't develop a health problem or issue with their hips. It reduces the chance, yes, but nothing's foolproof... No breeder can 100% guarantee this unfortunately


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

jbee1973 said:


> Yes, I believe they do... But even with clearances, etc, there aren't any absolute guarantees that any puppy won't develop a health problem or issue with their hips. It reduces the chance, yes, but nothing's foolproof... No breeder can 100% guarantee this unfortunately


You "believe" they do? It's easy enough to verify. Just take the registered names of your dog's parents and put them into offa.org and CERF - CERF Certification Online Verification Did you do this prior to buying your puppy? Did you see hard copies of the clearances when you went to visit the puppies? Were copies placed in your puppy packet? Seems to me that it should be an easy question to answer... they either do (at least) the minimum clearances per the GRCA code of ethics -- hips, elbows, heart, eyes -- or they don't. If you are unsure how to check, you can just give us a little info about your dog's sire and dam and folks here will be more than happy to check for you.

You are correct, you can never guarantee 100% that the dog won't develop a problem, but these clearances and these databases are our best shot at inching toward that goal. Dogs with cleared parents are less likely to develop these issues... and the ones that unfortunately do develop problems are less likely to be severe cases. That's good news for the owner and most importantly it's good news for the dogs. So why would any breeder not do these simple tests? And why would any animal lover defend them for skipping this important step?

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

*I have a pup from Harrington*

Hi, My pup came from the litter of 13 Jan 11. He is the best dog ever and has been the easiest golden to train out of all my 4 goldens. You can tell they are very family orientated people, the dogs and pups are well cared for.


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

My pup from Harrington is healthy. Leo my pups dad passed away a few months ago. I was so sad, I really wanted another pup from the same parents.


----------

